# BMW ISTA-P 2.46.3 On VMWare



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlmm said:


> Shawn, would you mind sending me the information too?
> I'm also looking for a way to flash my CIC & kombi.





chris88 said:


> hi shawn
> can you please send me also pm for the esys 3.22
> many thanks, chris


PM's sent.


----------



## karlmm (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shawn,
Thank you very much for the PM and the link.
In another post you were talking about a guide on how to flash the control modules using esys.
Do you mind sending me that also?

Thanks

Karl


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Shawn,
many thanks, Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlmm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thank you very much for the PM and the link.
> In another post you were talking about a guide on how to flash the control modules using esys.
> Do you mind sending me that also?
> ...


Yes, but it is not suitable for release yet. It is close, and we have successfully flashed ECU's, but we did brick a CIC unit about 3 weeks ago, and we would like to better understand what went wrong there, and update the Guide if needed before publishing it.


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Shawn

can you please send me pm for the esys 3.22


thanks,

mark


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markgca said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please send me pm for the esys 3.22
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kasdar (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Can you also send a link to E-SYS 3.22?

Thank you in advance.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kasdar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you also send a link to E-SYS 3.22?
> 
> ...


Just so you and everybody else is aware, E-Sys 3.22.5 requires a patch and new EST Token, as the one from 3.18.4 does not work with it, and I do not have one to give away. Thus, changing to E-Sys 3.22.5 is not a free position.

I have a contact that will sell the required Patch / Token, valid for 1 Year from Issue Date for 50 Euro / $65 USD / 155 Chinese Yuan (RMB).

So, if you want to pay him to upgrade, send me a PM, and I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Could you send me an information where would I download ISTA? The links from the first post doesn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you send me an information where would I download ISTA? The links from the first post doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## KingSilverback (Feb 25, 2012)

Shawnsheridan can you also Pm me the link to ista/p on vmware please? All download links I'm coming across are dead


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KingSilverback said:


> Shawnsheridan can you also Pm me the link to ista/p on vmware please? All download links I'm coming across are dead


PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just so you and everybody else is aware, E-Sys 3.22.5 requires a patch and new EST Token, as the one from 3.18.4 does not work with it, and I do not have one to give away. Thus, changing to E-Sys 3.22.5 is not a free position.
> 
> I have a contact that will sell the required Patch / Token, valid for 1 Year from Issue Date for 50 Euro / $65 USD / 155 Chinese Yuan (RMB).
> 
> So, if you want to pay him to upgrade, send me a PM, and I will point you in the right direction.


155 RMB? that's cheap...tell me the seller's contact information, thx:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> 155 RMB? that's cheap...tell me the seller's contact information, thx:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## mickenordin (May 12, 2010)

Shawnsheridan can you also Pm me the link to ista/p on vmware please?
Thanks,
/Micke


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mickenordin said:


> Shawnsheridan can you also Pm me the link to ista/p on vmware please?
> Thanks,
> /Micke


PM sent.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn

can you please send me pm for the esys 3.22 and the link to ista/p on vmware 


thanks,

Neo


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn

can you please send me pm for the esys 3.22 and the link to ista/p on vmware 


thanks,

Neo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> can you please send me pm for the esys 3.22 and the link to ista/p on vmware
> 
> ...


There is an Echo in here.

PM sent.


----------



## snowseals (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Getting popular 
Could you send me pm for the esys 3.22 and the link to ista/p on vmware aswell please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am told from a reliable source that this company has good clones.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## luce46M57 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,
It is with interest that I am the thread of talking, and thank you for sharing.:thumbup:
I have it back, and a password's necessary to access the config XP ?
(Sorry for the my English, thanks Google !)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luce46M57 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It is with interest that I am the thread of talking, and thank you for sharing.:thumbup:
> I have it back, and a password's necessary to access the config XP ?
> (Sorry for the my English, thanks Google !)


Sorry, but I do not know the password to access the host OS.


----------



## oxy (May 13, 2013)

hi Shawn,

Can you please send me a PM where can I download ISTA/P? I'd like to code my E46 M3.

Thank you,
oxy



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, but it is not suitable for release yet. It is close, and we have successfully flashed ECU's, but we did brick a CIC unit about 3 weeks ago, and we would like to better understand what went wrong there, and update the Guide if needed before publishing it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oxy said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me a PM where can I download ISTA/P? I'd like to code my E46 M3.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I do not have a recent version of ISTA/P as I do not use it.

For coding your E46, you do not need ISTA/P as you can use NCS Expert.


----------



## oxy (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Shawn, I am quite familiar with NCSEXPERT, just thought Ista/P can give some additional stuff.

Best regards,
oxy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oxy said:


> Thank you Shawn, I am quite familiar with NCSEXPERT, just thought Ista/P can give some additional stuff.
> 
> Best regards,
> oxy


For Coding, ISTA/P adds nothing, and is in fact more restrictive in that you can only VO Code, not FDL Code, and you can not target individual modules, rather instead have to run a full Measures Plan on the car.

You can Program (flash) with it and Import and Activate FSC Codes, although you can do that with WinKFP and FSTool as well.


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> *BMW ISTA-P 2.46.3 On VMWare*
> 
> Courtesy of monekyboy8888 on bmwcoding.com:
> 
> ...


I have downloaded this via torrent a few months ago...just tried to unpack it but the password seems to be wrong! Is there a different one for the torrent file?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NeRkO20 said:


> I have downloaded this via torrent a few months ago...just tried to unpack it but the password seems to be wrong! Is there a different one for the torrent file?
> 
> thx


I have no idea. The torrent is not my work.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

NeRkO20 said:


> I have downloaded this via torrent a few months ago...just tried to unpack it but the password seems to be wrong! Is there a different one for the torrent file?
> 
> thx


Have you tried typing the password rather then copy/pasting it?


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

*Help...*



shawnsheridan said:


> This VM is rather old now, with ISTA/P 2.46.3, so I do not think it is worth downloading really.
> 
> Also, to use it you will need ICOM or ICOM Emulator.


I have a few questions, looking for suggestions.

I have a 2011 e90, I recently purchased everything I need to convert this e90 from Halogen to Adaptive Xenon with AHL, sensors and wiring. Pretty certain my e90 has an FRM 3 so the upgrade wouldn't be an issue, other than...... Coding.

I bought a K+DCAN (INPA Compatible Cable) one of those circulating on ebay. What software should I use to code my modules and where can I download it? Torrent anyone, RDP anyone, I seriously want to get this done, plus mod some other features like mirrors up when key lock is pressed, hold lock to put windows up, turn markers off. The usual.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UnderminE said:


> I have a few questions, looking for suggestions.
> 
> I have a 2011 e90, I recently purchased everything I need to convert this e90 from Halogen to Adaptive Xenon with AHL, sensors and wiring. Pretty certain my e90 has an FRM 3 so the upgrade wouldn't be an issue, other than...... Coding.
> 
> I bought a K+DCAN (INPA Compatible Cable) one of those circulating on ebay. What software should I use to code my modules and where can I download it? Torrent anyone, RDP anyone, I seriously want to get this done, plus mod some other features like mirrors up when key lock is pressed, hold lock to put windows up, turn markers off. The usual.


You need NCS Expert with SP-Daten.

PM sent.


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not sure about the warranty details, but Shenzhen Zeus Technology Co., Ltd. here:
> 
> ICOM A:
> 
> ...


someone bought there? now its cheaper than 450USD. IS the quality ok? I think I´m gonna order there if there is no "better" shop/offer


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

NeRkO20 said:


> someone bought there? now its cheaper than 450USD. IS the quality ok? I think I´m gonna order there if there is no "better" shop/offer


any news about this?


----------



## NeRkO20 (Mar 2, 2013)

*AW: BMW ISTA-P 2.46.3 On VMWare*

No, didn't order....i am Not sure. There is a new One with WLAN available in that Shop...

Sent from my HTC One using BimmerApp mobile app


----------

